# Which media/video program plays rm files?



## KMFDMputer (May 8, 2006)

I'm trying to play back a recorded game, trouble is that it's in a format I haven't seen before, called rm. The actual file said "[name here].rm0"

Kinda tired, so be kind if I missed something obvious. Thanks.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

*RM* is a real media file but I don't think that is what you have. Was it recorded directly in the game? Most games don't record a actual video but record what happened... playback is only through the game itself. A easy way to tell is by the size. video files are real big.

Real player will play RM files but that comes with a lot baggage, try this: http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Media_Player_Classic


----------



## KMFDMputer (May 8, 2006)

Hmm I'm not sure what I have then. It's not a Media Player file, or at least I don't think so. I downloaded what the link led to, but it wasn't it. 

Here's what I'm doing: I'm using RockNES X to record a game, (don't worry it's not for reproduction purposes, and I have the real rom game anyway, I've checked, it's all legal) and it simply sends what is supposed to be recorded to a folder of my choice. I get an error stating "MMSYSTEM281 This file type could not be played. Check the filename or install a driver that supports this type of file." when I attempt playback.

Again, this is *not* anything to do with torrents or P2P.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

How big is the file? I'm going to take a wild guess that it's not a movie like I said above.


----------



## KMFDMputer (May 8, 2006)

Of course you're right. I mean, I wouldn't be asking if I tended to be wrong on this, eh?
Anyway, yeah it's a ridiculously small 35kb. (the damn readit said I was on the right track)


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You could use FRAPS or try Camstudio... http://www.camstudio.org/


----------



## wazzyy (Jul 2, 2007)

Ive seen the same thing man i am also doing the same task!!!! but I can make AVI Files with the GBA Emulator but somehow all NES ones are poor!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Requesting thread to be closed. Read the forum rules.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

KMFDMputer said:


> (don't worry it's not for reproduction purposes, and I have the real rom game anyway, I've checked, it's all legal)


Nintendo ROMs, other than the cartridges, are ILLEGAL, as stated on Nintendo's site.

http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp

Not only that, all other console ROMs are illegal, regardless of what the site you get them from says.


----------



## wazzyy (Jul 2, 2007)

Seriously Couriant Get A Life!!!!


----------



## wazzyy (Jul 2, 2007)

We dont care if u think its legal or illigal!!!! 

WE WANT TO KNOW HOW TO GET THESE PROBLEMS SORTED BECAUSE THESE ARE HOBBIES TO US!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then find a site that would support your illegal activities.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing thread. Please do not ask for this type of assistance again.

*Other Illegal Activities* - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------

